# Collecting substrate from creek



## waterismyfriend (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone do this?
I have once, I thoroughly washed the rocks with boiling water multiple times, I kept three Guppies in it with no adverse effects.
I'd like a darker substrate so I thought I'd try to gather some sand/ rock mix from my creek this spring (when the water flow is heavy) for my 55g.
I'd go through the boiling process and everything of course. Does anyone else have an opinion on collecting from creeks?
Also,
would the sand mix provide any nutrients for my plants?

water~


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Well if it works, it works. Altho they say you are not supposed to use limestone gravel. What kind of stone is is it? Perhaps you are in the right part of the country and just got lucky. OUr creek is all limestone.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Depending on what kind of rock it is (as mentioned above) it should work fine. 

I do something similar, The company I work for has a pit we mine fill sand for construction, it ranges from fine sand up to about 3/8" rock. I screen this out to make the rock for my tanks. I don't boil it I just rinse it.

As for the sand having nutrients, it depends on the silt content of the sand, if you rinse it, and nutrient will probably be gone.


----------



## waterismyfriend (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for replying,
some is sandstone but I'm not sure what the majority of it is. I'll have to take another look at it, there is a lot of clay in the walls too.
So basically as long as the rock isn't changing your water parameters correct? I might collect some rock and put it in some cycled water and check the parameters on it.
Thanks again!


----------

